# Yamaha MZ360



## keb (May 26, 2010)

A customer brought me a Ridgid 6800 generator with a Yamaha MZ360 engine on it.Maybe 4 yrs. old,used just a few times when needed in emergencies maybe 4-5 times.Kept fuel fresh,started monthly,last started in the fall(5 months ago).He ran it briefly shut it off for a short and tried to restart it.It was locked up,no movement on recoil!...In my shop now,checked for gas on head,cylinder it is dry.I put a socket on crankshaft nut and applied pressure...to no avail! I normally don't do to much small engine repair, just the normals,change oil,clean carbs etc...??? Any help is appreciated..


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could be the gen end is seized/bound up. I had a power-mate (then owned by Pramac) years ago that was put together wrong, and the stator sat cockeyed and the rotor rubbed on it and ultimately both components failed. Those Yamy engines have been rather reliable from what I've seen. Could be the carrier bearing failed (bearing in end (bell) housing of gen-end. If it isn't low on oil, you're _probably_ looking at a gen-end problem. Try turning the crank backwards - seized engines can often be turned that way.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Paul, thanks for the reply.I tried to spin in reverse but she is locked up both ways!!:freak::freak:


----------

